# Colt and Dutchman patch



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I find using the colt to do a Dutchman patch is a pain. That router just isnt easy to work with.
and I need a new bit that cuts smoother. Is there anything new in bits to do patches. I need one in my oak floor.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe.

I would be using a router that can take an inlay kit and template.

MLCS router inlay set


----------

